# Stella Artois Brewery - Belgium



## lilli (Nov 17, 2008)

Visited by me BenWRX and DocD in October as part of our "Wrong Satnav" week in Belgium in October, I think this was day 4 ..... they all blended together after a while!!  



> In 1926, Stella Artois was launched initially as a seasonal beer especially for the Christmas holiday market. It was such a commercial success that the brand was commercialised all year round and, apart from the during the Second World War has been produced ever since. The first Stella Artois beer was exported to the European market in 1930. By 1960, 1 million hl of Stella Artois was produced annually. InBev open a new fully automated brewery in Leuven in 1993, and by 2006, total production volume was over 10 million hl annually.



That's a lot of beer!!! So much so while driving into Leuven looking for the old factory we we initially drawn to the new one and it took a bit of time and a phonecall to confirm we were in the right place!! After seeing other peoples pictures of it I have to say I wasn't disappointed 

Red brick exterior






Small brew hall





Control Panel





Moving up the building 















To the roof





Beer!





The Main Brew Hall


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 17, 2008)

Fabulous building, lilli. Those windows and staircases are amazing, especially for an industrial site.
Reassuringly good explore!


----------



## jackylad (Nov 17, 2008)

When did that place close? I went on the tour in early 1998, would it have been there or did it close before then?


----------



## CHEWY (Nov 17, 2008)

Great 

pic 4 looks like it could be from the film "Alien".
just needs some spinny orange lights hanging from the roof


----------



## Sabtr (Nov 18, 2008)

It's a very beautiful building. Hardly seems industrial once you are inside. I love the "olde world" look of this place. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lost (Nov 18, 2008)

It looks stunning, amazing that such a dire beverage used to be made in there.


----------



## krela (Nov 18, 2008)

lost said:


> It looks stunning, amazing that such a dire beverage used to be made in there.



Isn't it. I made the mistake of buying an 8 pack of stella 4%... triple filtered my ass. Actually triple filtering my ass would probably taste better.


----------



## mr_bones (Nov 19, 2008)

Superb stuff Lilli, it looks incredible. Great photos too. We never managed to find a way in


----------



## Earth Worm Jim (Nov 19, 2008)

Groovy. 

I am sure I have played this level.






Zombies on the right aliens on the left.


----------



## crickleymal (Nov 21, 2008)

Earth Worm Jim said:


> Groovy.
> 
> I am sure I have played this level.
> 
> ...




Here I am stuck in the middle with you


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 21, 2008)

crickleymal said:


> Here I am stuck in the middle with you



   With a BFG, no doubt! 
Damn, I've got that song on the brain now!


----------



## meth_ (Nov 21, 2008)

awesome, that place. I was in Belgium last week but didnt get chance to go out to play. Tempted to drive over there next time!

Stella did seem to taste much nicer over there though!


----------



## kyberhai (Nov 22, 2008)

Foxylady said:


> With a BFG, no doubt!


Nonononononono.
I come here to get time *away* from those!!

But yes, the architecture in that fourth photo struck a strong chord with me too


----------



## bartje (Nov 24, 2008)

Great place!
Here a few of my pics:

Gr, Bart
www.urban-travel.org

1.





2.





3.





4.


----------



## freebird (Nov 24, 2008)

This looks like such a good explore and youv'e captured some really great pics of the place. It is so ornate and looks really beautiful in places. Great to see. Nice one.


----------

